# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Internet Component Suite

## forum

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Internet Component Suite

Internet Component Suite (ICS) est une bibliothque asynchrone compose de divers composants et applications Internet. Elle cpmprend des clients/serveurs pour TCP, UDP, sockets brutes, FTP, SMTP, POP3, NNTP, HTTP, Telnet et plus. Elle prend en charge SSL et TLS avec laide dOpenSSL. Elle inclut galement le dcodeur Mime, les hachages SHA1 / MD4 / MD5, ainsi que le cryptage DES.




Cette bibliothque fonctionne avec Delphi depuis la version7 et avec C++ Builder depuis la version 2006.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Coussati

savez vous si la dernire version est compatible firemonkey ? et donc si on peut crer des applications android ?

----------


## SergioMaster

ICS se trouve dans les packages proposs par GETIT (RIO)  et j'y lis  ICS for FMX and VCL  8.58 donc a priori la rponse est OUI 
Je ne l'ai pas encore installe sous RIO, ni mme pour Tokyo par contre je me souviens que mes tentatives d'installation avec Berlin toujours via Getit s'taient soldes par un chec  ::aie:: 
Donc je dirais que cela dpend de la version du package mais aussi de Delphi

----------


## Coussati

> ICS se trouve dans les packages proposs par GETIT (RIO)  et j'y lis  ICS for FMX and VCL  8.58 donc a priori la rponse est OUI 
> Je ne l'ai pas encore installe sous RIO, ni mme pour Tokyo par contre je me souviens que mes tentatives d'installation avec Berlin toujours via Getit s'taient soldes par un chec 
> Donc je dirais que cela dpend de la version du package mais aussi de Delphi


je pense que l'android n'est pas encore compatible car je lis sur leur site : There will be soon a V9 supporting Android. Stay tuned!

a fait quand mme prs de 6 mois  ::(:

----------


## SergioMaster

Bonjour,

Curieux, j'ai regard dans les sources icsv860\Source\OverbyteIcsReg.pas, selon tes dires je m'attendais a y trouver des restrictions concernant Androd  par exemple une directive [ComponentPlatformsAttribute(pidWin32 or pidWin64 or pidOSX32 or pidiOSSimulator or pidiOSDevice)] excluant donc pidAndroid mais il n'y a rien de ce genre. 
Par contre j'ai vu que tous les composants n'taient pas ports 



> { Not yet ported to FMX }
>       TEmulVT, TTnCnx, TTnEmulVT, TTnScript,
>       {$IFNDEF BCB}
>         TWSocketThrdServer,
>       {$ENDIF}
>       TMultiProgressBar,
>       TSysLogClient,
>       TSysLogServer,
>       TSnmpCli,
> ...

----------

